# Do You order your pet supplies from Amazon?



## AprilSun (Sep 11, 2019)

If you do, how are they with the delivery now? I have to order my supplies and the last two deliveries have been delivered by the new Amazon delivery service and they are placing them down at my basement garage door and it is never used. I had a package that had been laying down there for 5 days and I didn't know it was there. They leave them down there and are gone before I even know they have been. In the past, I did not have any problems and they were delivered at my front door but they were delivered by the Post Office. If these basement deliveries had been heavy such as cat litter, I would not be able to get them in the house and up the basement steps. I have checked with Walmart and they carry the brand I've been buying. Do you have any suggestions other than Walmart who I should order from the next time? I know it won't be Amazon.


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 11, 2019)

Yes, I order my cat's food and kitty litter from Amazon.  So far, they have delivered
directly to my apartment.   This is a great help to me, as both are too heavy for
me to carry.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2019)

Call their customer service and make the request.

Amazon always emails you when delivery is on the way with a tracking # and emails you when it's delivered.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 11, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Call their customer service and make the request.
> 
> Amazon always emails you when delivery is on the way with a tracking # and emails you when it's delivered.



If I thought it would help, I would do it. I had an order delivered today from Amazon that I had ordered on Ebay and this driver delivered it to my door. I told him how much I appreciated him bringing it to my front door and then I explained what had been happening. He said that was just a lazy driver and from some of the reviews I have been reading about their delivery service, it sounds like it is a problem with other drivers too. After I posted this thread, I thought I would check and see what Walmart has and they carry the brand I use so I won't have to use Amazon again. They didn't use to carry it or I would have been ordering from them all along because they bring my packages to my front door. I should have thought and looked before I started this thread but hindsight is 20/20. Thank you for your suggestions though and I'll keep them in mind.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2019)

AprilSun said:


> If I thought it would help, I would do it. I had an order delivered today from Amazon that I had ordered on Ebay and this driver delivered it to my door. I told him how much I appreciated him bringing it to my front door and then I explained what had been happening. He said that was just a lazy driver and from some of the reviews I have been reading about their delivery service, it sounds like it is a problem with other drivers too. After I posted this thread, I thought I would check and see what Walmart has and they carry the brand I use so I won't have to use Amazon again. They didn't use to carry it or I would have been ordering from them all along because they bring my packages to my front door. I should have thought and looked before I started this thread but hindsight is 20/20. Thank you for your suggestions though and I'll keep them in mind.


@April, the company that performs the delivery services are independent contractors. They should be paying attention to what Amazon tells them to do, but you're right so many drivers are just lazy. 

Have you tried

https://www.chewy.com/


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2019)

@AprilSun  .. Chewy delivers to me via Federal Express  .... how is their delivery service in your area?


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Call their customer service and make the request.
> 
> Amazon always emails you when delivery is on the way with a tracking # and emails you when it's delivered.



I have issues with Amazon Delivery drivers too.   They each do their own thing and it's always a guessing game with them. 
True, I get text alerts when package is on the way, and then another text when it's delivered.  ... problem is FINDING where they deliver it to ...lol 
Sometimes they actually bring it to my front door,  and other times left at the Management Office.   And when the Office is closed (after hours)  they have been known to leave packages outside the main building  where anyone can walk off with the deliveries ... and that happens _OFTEN._


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 11, 2019)

_*I order my rat food from Amazon.  Never had an issue. But then again, I only have my front door to be delivered to.  I think when placing any order you can specify delivery instructions, for example "deliver to front door, or side door, whatever.".
I get email alerts, and when things are out for delivery, and my Echo Dot tells me too when it is delivered.*_


----------



## Olivia (Sep 11, 2019)

I was ordering mine from Petco.com online. It was such a great thing because I could order any amount of what my cat liked and even though I had to pay a surcharge above what the shipping charge cost I bought enough so that the surcharge was worth it (for shipping here in Hawaii). It would have cost double with a taxi and I couldn't carry all that weight in a taxi and they didn't really have as much in store as I could have purchased online. And then Petco switched to "healthy" which meant no grain and my cat HATED it. And then I read it wasn't that healthy either. So now I buy a little at the time from my grocery stores and from Target. They never really have much. I tried Amazon but they have very little of what I want. I've tried other online Pet food companies but they don't ship to Hawaii. That's okay. I live where they'd love to. So I take that into consideration. Haha


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2019)

I get all my pet supplies from www.chewy.com They have everything there!  Amazon is more expensive than chewy, too.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 11, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I get all my pet supplies from www.chewy.com They have everything there!  Amazon is more expensive than chewy, too.



I tried them. They don't ship to Hawaii at any cost.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 11, 2019)

No problems with Amazon. My dog's food arrives the next day, at my front door. The USPS, OTOH, delivers my packages a block away. Those folks walk it over. Nice people.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 11, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> No problems with Amazon. My dog's food arrives the next day, at my front door. The USPS, OTOH, delivers my packages a block away.



I'm glad for you. But there's very little of what my cat likes. And i feel weird about a book store merchant sending me cat food. I'd like to know the expiration date, etc. You can't get that information on online on Amazon merchants, or maybe you have gotten more info than I have gotten so far.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 12, 2019)

I haven't tried Chewy.com but from the replies here plus the fact that I talked with a friend of mine last night and she recommended Chewy, I think I will give them a try. She lives in this area and she said that Federal Express delivers hers and she is satisfied. She said they bring her orders to her door. I will not be using Amazon again unless I have no other choice because this has happened too many times. Thank you everyone for your suggestions!


----------



## Ronni (Sep 12, 2019)

My daughter uses Chewy for some stuff and Amazon for the rest. Her garage door is next to the front porch which is up several steps. 
For the heavy bags of dog food she has left delivery instructions with Amazon to leave it by the garage door so she can just drag it inside because that’s where it’s stored. They always do. I think she’s had the same driver for forever though, so that helps too.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 12, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I have issues with Amazon Delivery drivers too.   They each do their own thing and it's always a guessing game with them.
> True, I get text alerts when package is on the way, and then another text when it's delivered.  ... problem is FINDING where they deliver it to ...lol
> Sometimes they actually bring it to my front door,  and other times left at the Management Office.   And when the Office is closed (after hours)  they have been known to leave packages outside the main building  where anyone can walk off with the deliveries ... and that happens _OFTEN._



Bonnie,  I was told today from an Ebay seller that uses Amazon, that one of my package was left at my garage door so it would be secure and not stolen. I've got news for them. If they had put it on my porch, there are more secure places for it there than where they left it. From your post, it sounds like they were not trying to "keep it secure and not stolen".


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2019)

AprilSun said:


> Bonnie,  I was told today from an Ebay seller that uses Amazon, that one of my package was left at my garage door so it would be secure and not stolen. I've got news for them. If they had put it on my porch, there are more secure places for it there than where they left it. From your post, it sounds like they were not trying to "keep it secure and not stolen".



@AprilSun  ... They aren't trained very well and don't care   ... really just want to get rid of the deliveries that they are assigned for that day,  as quickly as possible.   That's how I see it.  
And yes, many things from Ebay  come the same way ... same delivery people/or method  as Amazon.  .. noticed that when their orders came in Amazon Prime boxes.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 12, 2019)

AprilSun said:


> I haven't tried Chewy.com but from the replies here plus the fact that I talked with a friend of mine last night and she recommended Chewy, I think I will give them a try. She lives in this area and she said that Federal Express delivers hers and she is satisfied. She said they bring her orders to her door. I will not be using Amazon again unless I have no other choice because this has happened too many times. Thank you everyone for your suggestions!


I've been using Chewy for 6+ years.  The delivery charge is free if you order 49. or more and if not it is 4.95 which is reasonable anyhow.  They deliver in 1 or 2 days.  I'm very satisfied.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 13, 2019)

Back in '18 bought a 'Yorkie' puppy (2 in Dec) for my wife.  Didn't realize they have an attitude.  Ordered a can of 'Pet Corrector' from Amazon after reading the reviews.  Glad I did, almost immediately it corrected the barking.  He forgets once in a while but the spray is harmless & does it's job.    A little pricey but does work great, this AM ordered an additional 3 cans for continued training.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 15, 2019)

Everything I order from Amazon and Walmart always comes at least 2 days before they say it will.  I always check my tracking numbers and see where my packages are each day. I don't have a pet so can't say about deliveries for them but I am very satisfied with the speed my other packages get here.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 15, 2019)

I don’t always order my dog food from Amazon, but we order something at least once a week, often more, and most of the time it arrives just like it should.  When we have a problem, it is with USPS , not Amazon. Last month, the mailman came by and left one of the Amazon packages for us, and not the second package. 
We thought that she had probably just missed it and would come back by, but instead we got the little alert from Amazon to contact the PO because our package was “undeliverable”. 
The next morning, we went to the PO, showed them the Amazon notice (with the rocking number) and they could not even find the package had ever been there, let alone where it was now. But they promised us that a manager would find out. And call us back. 
That didn’t happen, so I found the contact number that Amazon has for lost packages through USPS, and called them. 
He could right away tell that my package was out for delivery and wrote up a report about it and said the local post office would get back to be about the negligence on the part of the carrier.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2019)

I always use Amazon for pet supplies. I don't need to spend 49.00 in pet merchandise to get free shipping elsewhere and why should I pay 4.95 when I've already paid for a year of Amazon Prime movies which includes merchandise? 

This only happened twice, but when I received my delivery notice, the email included a photo of my package sitting on my porch!


----------

